
The Ghost of Cognition Past, or Thinking Like an Algorithm - fwdbureau
http://www.bldgblog.com/2017/11/the-ghost-of-cognition-past-or-thinking-like-an-algorithm/
======
mlcrypto
Very interesting. Also brings up the suggestion that Trump speaks like an
algorithm that is brutally optimized to win an election in the 21st century.
Is he really clueless?

~~~
oh_sigh
He's obviously not clueless. He either is very adept at winning, or is adept
at picking people to support him who are adept at winning which is essentially
the same thing. I find it funny that there is a claim that Trump speaks like
an algorithm though - he appears to speak the same way regardless of whether
he is in a national debate, or ordering a hamburger. HRC, on the other hand,
had various voices which were probably developed by study groups and
psychologists. I honestly could not believe that the lady speaking in empty
political-speak at the debates and on TV/radio shows was the same lady in the
leaked tapes from her wall street speeches where she showed typical, human
interactions with her questioners.

------
vilhelm_s
Discussion 3 days ago about the original blogpost that Geoff Manaugh is
commenting on:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15637504](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15637504)

------
alexpetralia
Maybe it looks something like this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSF5PbwKU3I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSF5PbwKU3I)

